# Is there a SketchUp plugin to cover curved surfaces?



## Eric The Viking (8 Oct 2011)

I'm making a boat hull. Well, half of one.





It's never going float, nor see any water - it's a decoration, about 800mm long, 120 deep and 150 wide. It's technically what's known as 'hard chine': in other words it has curved boards, which meet at angled joints that run the length of the hull.

I've got my Bezier curves almost right in SU, to the extent that I know how to get a boat shape and to adjust the lines. but I need a plugin that lets me cover the outline. I'll then need to generate a set of spaced sections through it ('frames') that I can cut to shape, then fix bendy ply over them, to get the final hull form in real life. I guess doing a set of sections through what I have now would at least give me a set of points, but that may not be accurate enough. I'd prefer lines, so I have to fill in where the boards should be.

So is there a SU plugin to fill-in the missing bits? 

Ideally, the other thing I then have to do is 'unwrap' the curved surfaces to give me flat templates for cutting. I think I've already seen an SU plugin to do something like that, but again, any pointers would be most welcome.

All thoughts appreciated.

E.

PS: The transom (back) is in a plane (I removed the fill to make it a bit clearer), and the dropped line at the bow is irrelevant.


----------



## bosshogg (8 Oct 2011)

It's got to be the blend tool which comes as part of the lss toolbar, but I'll be darned if I can get the toolbar to display in my SU 8 pro,
I know for definite is't a blend tool you require to fill in the planks, as I use it frequently in Xara, but how to get them to fold out flat for a template, I'll be blowed, but if I find anything I'll let you know...bosshogg 


> Imagination is more important than knowledge...
> Albert Einstein (hammer)


----------



## SketchUp Guru (8 Oct 2011)

Withdrawn.


----------



## bosshogg (8 Oct 2011)

Postscript...I took your posted pic and imported it into Xara, blended in 5x2 sections which I have exported as a Jpeg, 



if you could let me know if this is what you mean by filling in?

Dave R - before attempting to be derisory, I suggest you review the blend tool for SU, it's freely available as a plugin for Su and I believe does exactly what Eric asked for initially re the infills. Most likely your suggested program will prove a worthy contender program, and may prove the better choice in this instance, but if you could provide me with the evidence that the blend tool for SU, suggested, is not suitable...
...bosshogg


----------



## SketchUp Guru (8 Oct 2011)

I was not being "derisory" but I will withdraw my previous post and leave it in your capable hands. Perhaps you could at least demonstrate how to use this "blend tool" in SketchUp to create the skin. I don't see a skin from your Xara drawing.


----------



## bosshogg (8 Oct 2011)

bosshogg":i5mq5t6d said:


> Postscript...I took your posted pic and imported it into Xara, blended in 5x2 sections which I have exported as a Jpeg,
> if you could let me know if this is what you mean by filling in?
> 
> Dave R - before attempting to be derisory, I suggest you review the blend tool for SU, it's freely available as a plugin for Su and I believe does exactly what Eric asked for initially re the infills. Most likely your suggested program will prove a worthy contender program, and may prove the better choice in this instance, but if you could provide me with the evidence that the blend tool for SU, suggested, is not suitable...
> ...bosshogg



Perhaps I picked up on your comments wrong , if that is the case let me apologise. Please don't withdraw your reply I believe that the initiator of any post should be the one to reject advise or otherwise.
As i said, and reiterate, your program may be the program of choice, in this instance, let Erik the viking make that choice...bosshogg  


> "Be a first rate version of yourself, not a second rate version of someone else." Judy Garland (hammer)


----------



## Eric The Viking (9 Oct 2011)

Gentlemen, many thanks for your thoughts and efforts on my behalf!

I've got to the next stage, using the "Curviloft" plugin to give me the surfaces. 

If anyone reading this is a dinghy sailor, you'll see from the attached pics that the lines of the 'craft' are horribly wrong. If this ever became a boat, it would have dreadful weather helm, although it would make a fun 1930s replica motor launch (probably). I'm sure I had a clockwork one like it in the bath as a child.

But it will serve its purpose very well... more of which anon (If I can get the photography to work out).

Many thanks,

E.


----------



## Eric The Viking (9 Oct 2011)

Later...

... Added an image of the radiator behind it in SketchUp, roughly to scale, to show what I'm trying to achieve:









I didn't have time to mess about with blur and lighting, but you get the idea. There's still a few extras to add - boom, rudder, centreboard, etc.

Hoping the DC likes it after all this!

Cheers,

e.


----------

